# Gerbil shakes head when eating - Should I be concerned?



## Kait (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a gerbil named Gizmo. He's just over a year old (we got him right when he turned 8 weeks) and he's very VERY energetic but overall healthy. He chews on his paper towel rolls, has paper bedding since we found out that he's allergic to the aspen bedding they used at the pet store, he doesn't have any digestive problems, and he eats normally--even though he's about as picky as a cat. He won't take his food cubes out of our hands, only when we sit them down, but treats he doesn't seem to have a problem with (of course).

Lately he's been shaking his head to the side while eating. He seems to only do it while he's eating, but it's not every time. Is this something I should be concerned about or has anyone experienced this with their gerbils?
I read somewhere that it could be an ear infection and that other symptoms are excessive yawning. He does yawn a lot but he's been yawning ever since I brought him home.

He literally goes non stop so I thought it was just him being tired. He's so hyperactive we can't even hold him. My last gerbil, Fudge, was so calm we could let him run around on our laps but Gizmo definitely doesn't like to sit still. He'll sit in our hands to eat but other than that he doesn't want anything to do with us. He doesn't act skittish around us, just squirmy.

Any suggestions about the head shaking or how to handle an overly active gerbil?
(we tried the bath tub method..which ultimately resulted in Gizmo launching himself to the edge trying to escape--he's a jumper)

I appreciate your help!
(and enjoy some pictures of my baby Gizmo)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Welcome 

I wonder if maybe little Gizmo might have a tooth problem or a mouth problem in general. If he had a ear infection I would of thought the shaking of the head wouldn't only be when eating.
I would get him checked out by a gerbil savvy vet just to make sure he has no problems.

As for the activeness some gerbils are more happy to be handled then others, some are more active then others ...... it all depends on their personality really. Just keep on working with him, getting used to you etc but be prepared for the fact that he might just not be the quiet, happy to sit still type.

I have two gerbils, one is happy to be held, the other isn't, one is so active it's like a child who has been fed high sugar treats and drinks, the other is quite a sleepy, laid back dude.

I love your Gizmo, he is so cute.


----------



## Kait (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for your advice! I thought about it being a tooth problem too but he doesn't seem to have any issues demolishing his cardboard tubes or chewing on his wooden house. My next problem is finding a vet in my area that's familiar with gerbils. I know gerbils aren't very common in my area, there's only one store that sells them and they rarely have any. I had to wait a year for my little guy.
Your two gerbils sound just like Fudge and Gizmo. I would definitely describe Gizmo as "a child who has had too much sugar". Fits his personality perfectly! I guess I should have been prepared for him to be a little hyperactive.. When we saw him in the store all he wanted to do was sit on his mom's head (which she wasn't too fond of).


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lol Poor mum eh? Bet she was glad to be rid of Gizmo! Must be a black gerbil personality as my hyperactive one is black, looks like Gizmos twin! 

I hope you can find a vet. I had a hamster once who had no problems gnawing cardboard etc, but I had to take her to the vet as she wasn't eating very well and she had to have some teeth out, poor girl.


----------



## Kait (Apr 26, 2015)

I bet she was. If they could speak I'm sure she would be saying "leave me in peace, I just want to eat my breakfast!" haha

I was thinking the same thing, I don't know what it is with the black gerbils. I saw people posting other places that they have black gerbils and they tend to be more active. I wonder what it is with them. 

I found a vet close to me that deals with small animals so I'll check and see if they're familiar with gerbils. Hopefully Giz doesn't have to go to the gerbil dentist like your hamster!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Good Luck. Please let me know what the vet says, hopefully Gizmo will stop this head shake soon.


----------

